# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Συνεχείς άγονες γέννες cockatiel

## iliasthess

Καλησπέρα σε όλους , έχω περισσότερο από 2 χρόνια ένα ζευγάρι cockatiel, αρσενικό albino περίπου 2,5 ετων και θηλυκό whiteface pied περίπου 2 ετών. Τα πουλιά συγκατοικούν περίπου 1,5 χρόνο και τα έχω δει πολλές φορές να ζευγαρώνουν. Ξεκινώντας από πέρυσι την άνοιξη το ζευγάρι έχει κάνει 4 γέννες, όλες άγονες. Δεν προωθώ την αναπαραγωγή βάζοντας φωλιά, παρά μόνον αφού το θηλυκο γεννήσει το πρώτο αυγό στον πάτο του κλουβιου οπότε και δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή. Όσον αφορά τη διατροφή τους , τα πουλιά διατρέφονται κυρίως με σπόρους και περιστασιακά με άλλες τροφές όπως μπρόκολο και αυγό. Δεν έχω καταφέρει να τρώνε συστηματικά ποικιλία τροφών , καθώς υπάρχουν τροφές που τις έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν τις προτιμάνε. Σε όλη τη διάρκεια του έτους έχουν κοκκαλο σουπιάς η άλλο σκεύασμα ασβεστιου. Τις περιοδους που γεννάνε , υποστηρίζω το ζευγάρι με βιταμίνες και ασβέστιο στο νερό.   Τι θα μπορούσε κατά την άποψη σας να φταίει για τόσες συνεχόμενες άγονες γέννες ; Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά 

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Λες πως οι αγώνες γέννες έγιναν πέρυσι και πως τα πουλιά σου είναι 2 χρονών. Από ότι ξέρω από 2 χρονών και πάνω είναι έτοιμα για ζευγάρωμα οπότε ο αρσενικός σου λογικά δεν θα ήταν έτοιμο. Μάλλον φέτος ή του χρόνου αν ζευγαρώσουν θα είναι γόνιμα τα αυγά. Λογικά λέω. Το πιο φυσιολογικό που σκέφτομαι είναι αυτό.

----------

